# AMP advice --2 choices--



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Alright guys, since the demise of the favorable Pyramid PB440 2 channel amp. I have been doing some searching on small equivalent amps.
I came across two that seem relatively inexpensive, good reviews and should fit inside of the pvc tubes.

I would like to hear if yo guys have other amps that work well and do NOT break the bank. I see no need to spend 200 on a quality name amp for a mud bike, lol... I will spend a little extra a use Infinity marine 6.5", it seems that these have taken a price drop in the sub $80-90 range.

I will use a PAC or JL Audio line driver to help boost the sound (increase voltage) from the Ipod to the amp.

The first one is below.. Follow the links for more details on each amp.

*Boss Audio R1002 2-Channel Mosfet Power Amplifier with Remote Subwoofer Level Control

And the second one is:
SoundStorm EV2.200
200W 2-Channel EVOLUTION Series Car Subwoofer Amplifier*


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

With the advice of some on here...

MITZU 2CH 500W Car Audio Amplifier Motorcycle AMP ATV Mitzu Mit-75N iPod MP3 Amp | eBay

I bought 2 for 57 shipped...not bad. Hopefully they have the power! I'll let you know how they sound, I'm building the setup tommorow and thursday


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

looking forward to updates. Im building 2 myself this weekend and have been looking at those amps along with a pioneer and wet sounds. But they are pretty costly for an atv.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^i can vouch for the wetsounds amp....crystal clear and loud....but EXPENSIVE. Unfortunately I'm vouching for the one that Texasdad has lmao, mine is still wrapped up brand new in the box along with 4 brand new wetsounds 6.5s , one of these days i'll build something to be able to use it on the gade.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> ^i can vouch for the wetsounds amp....crystal clear and loud....but EXPENSIVE. Unfortunately I'm vouching for the one that Texasdad has lmao, mine is still wrapped up brand new in the box along with 4 brand new wetsounds 6.5s , one of these days i'll build something to be able to use it on the gade.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


 hey at least you have the stuff sitting there waiting to be used !! If I get rid of all the memphis car audio stuff Ill probably reinvest in the wet sounds set up .Hows the Gade coming along anyways?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah its all sitting here, had forgotten I even had the stuff till I saw this thread lol, bought for my brute before I neglected it 

The gade is moving forward slowly. I've got it clutched finally, next investment will no doubt be a PC-5. Still searching for an exhaust and lift, and other than that...my 31s are going on it as soon as I get off my butt and buy some lug nuts. My brute is getting stock suspension put back under it, and will finally get ridden again soon 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

jrpro130 said:


> With the advice of some on here...
> 
> MITZU 2CH 500W Car Audio Amplifier Motorcycle AMP ATV Mitzu Mit-75N iPod MP3 Amp | eBay
> 
> I bought 2 for 57 shipped...not bad. Hopefully they have the power! I'll let you know how they sound, I'm building the setup tommorow and thursday


A buddy of mine just got one of those for his new Teryx setup.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

primetime - you comin to RYC this weekend or did you ever hear my split tubes? - I know tonka has heard them some, and it's just the little $40 pyle amp. No line boosters or anything like that, just my phone running it; the amp has a remote volume control too which is *very* handy. - They have a two channel & 4 channel version(like $5 difference) rated at 100RMS per channel; I'm sure that number is inflated, but I don't think you can beat it for a cheapy amp, and it's super small. 

I'm gonna switch my set-up shortly, have a set of 7.7 JL marine M-series titanium's on order for it. - Those will test that amp's output for sure.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

primetime1267 said:


> Alright guys, since the demise of the favorable Pyramid PB440 2 channel amp. I have been doing some searching on small equivalent amps.
> I came across two that seem relatively inexpensive, good reviews and should fit inside of the pvc tubes.
> 
> I would like to hear if yo guys have other amps that work well and do NOT break the bank. I see no need to spend 200 on a quality name amp for a mud bike, lol... I will spend a little extra a use Infinity marine 6.5", it seems that these have taken a price drop in the sub $80-90 range.
> ...


Idk if you looked at the boss website but comparing the specs advertised in the link you posted and the specs on the boss website it's different. The power is the same from what I see as the sound storm , but the ssl has a crossover , just an FYI if you didn't notice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I tried one of those Boss amps and it had a ton of distortion. I went with a JL Audio 300/4 that will put out Max power at 8 volts compared to the other amps that needs 12-14.4 volts. Yeah they're a little more money but on audio you get what you pay for.


----------



## Roushf150 (Dec 8, 2009)

I use the PLMRMP1A from pyle, its not bad for the price and has a volume knob that can be mounted.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

JPs300 said:


> primetime - you comin to RYC this weekend or did you ever hear my split tubes? - I know tonka has heard them some, and it's just the little $40 pyle amp. No line boosters or anything like that, just my phone running it; the amp has a remote volume control too which is *very* handy. - They have a two channel & 4 channel version(like $5 difference) rated at 100RMS per channel; I'm sure that number is inflated, but I don't think you can beat it for a cheapy amp, and it's super small.
> 
> I'm gonna switch my set-up shortly, have a set of 7.7 JL marine M-series titanium's on order for it. - Those will test that amp's output for sure.


Keep me updated on how it turns out. Im thinking of doing some 7.7 or the rockfords 8", but the infinity 612m have dropped in price lately and those sound great too.

If i go with the larger speaker i will need tomget the 8" pvc so my amp selection will will open up nicely.

Hope you guys had fun this weekend riding!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i gotta say my amp and speaker setup is pretty dang good, most will say no distortion, and runs super cool, im running at 8ohms too so amp stays nice a cool amp isnt crazy on pulling amperage and is def loud enough for sure


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I have the pb440x in the honda which they no longer make so I went with that mitzu. CLEAR and LOUD with the boss speakers (sure it's not Polk setup with a JL amp...but it is a mud setup), the only trick to it is using the EQ on your ipod/phone whichever you use. I use bass reducer on mine with the crossover off and it jams out! I am not a big audio guy...but it's loud. The amp is a lot smaller than the 440 so it makes for a better setup imo. At the price...can't beat it. 

I'll update on the longevity if I can...but for now, it's comparable to the 440 and it's pretty much all that is available in the price range!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I spent the couple bucks for the PowerAmp app on my driod - having the multi-band EQ makes all the difference in the world for how loud you can crank 'em.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> ^i can vouch for the wetsounds amp....crystal clear and loud....but EXPENSIVE. Unfortunately I'm vouching for the one that Texasdad has lmao, mine is still wrapped up brand new in the box along with 4 brand new wetsounds 6.5s , one of these days i'll build something to be able to use it on the gade.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Want to sell that stuff by chance filthy?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Not impressed at all with the ssl 200 watt 2 channel driving kicker marine speakers. Time to try a different setup


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

browland said:


> Want to sell that stuff by chance filthy?


I've thought about it, just hate to lose my arse on it.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a set of Kicker Marine's sitting on a shelf at home. - Was not at all impressed with them, tried multiple different settings & several amps of various power ratings, they simply wouldn't get loud enough. Could barely even hear them at anything over a slow cruising rpm. After my 4th amp I swapped speakers & BAM, way more than loud enough.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ weird...my brother runs kickers on his honda (2 pairs/split tubes) with a kenwood amp and I can't stand to stand near it much less sit on the bike if he cranks up the tunes.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> I've thought about it, just hate to lose my arse on it.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


I can understand that, I Was talking to the shop you got yours from, he had said you may want to sell it so I figured I would ask before I bought the same stuff from him. He was about out of stock he said on the amps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

Anybody ever tried any of the amps off of motorcycletunes .com I'm thinkin bout ordering one its like 69 bucks really small built and waterproof


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

awesome guys, you all are giving me some excellent choices for amps.. Thanks!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

That Mitzu amp does great for what it is! Just need a good crossover on your phone or iPod. I like the pb440x better but audio quality is same and they are just as loud as each other. I think higher up the pb is clearer but I still have to mess with the eq


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I ordered the SSL marine grade version they have of this model. And I got the PAC-ld10 line driver and a PAC volume controller along with some Infinitys 612m through amazon. They have dropped drastically in price.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

